# iPDM Blower Issues



## rainagain (8 mo ago)

howdy. been helping a friend of mine with her car for inspection, all the work is done except the climate controls aren’t functioning. i’m trying to narrow it down, but i’ve been rather confused with my diagnosis. she replaced the blower motor resistor prior to me replacing the blower motor. the fuses are checked and okay. when set anywhere but off, the a/c compressor engages, no matter what. the blower doesn’t start, the resistor doesn’t receive power. i’m hearing it could be an iPDM problem, however im not sure how to test the unit aside from the self test, what i’ve read on that doesn’t include testing the blower and i’m uncertain as to what to test next. what i’ve read has pointed to the iPDM, at this moment i’m tempted to wire direct power to the resistor just so she can get a sticker (it’s new hampshire, i’ve seen a lot worse get a sticker). any thoughts or advice? thanks in advance


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

What year Sentra?  Manual or Auto A/C? The systems vary quite a bit between '07 and '19, but they all have a Blower Relay on the back side of the fusebox upstream from the fuses. The IPDM isn't involved on any of them, it drives the Compressor and Fans but doesn't affect the blower motor in any way. If you have power at the fuses (there are two in parallel) but none at the blower then you have a wiring issue, if there's no power at the fuses then the Blower Relay is a good bet.


----------



## rainagain (8 mo ago)

2009 with manual controls, my bad. is there an available wiring diagram i can go off? i appreciate the information, that helps a lot. i’ll check it for power at the fuses next opportunity i get. thank you


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

rainagain said:


> 2009 with manual controls, my bad. is there an available wiring diagram i can go off? i appreciate the information, that helps a lot. i’ll check it for power at the fuses next opportunity i get. thank you


Here you go:


----------

